
'No Religion' Officially Overtakes Christianity in New Zealand Census Stats - doener
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-zealand/no-religion-officially-overtakes-christianity-in-new-zealand-census-stats
======
trust07007707
Thank God for that.

~~~
dngray
Praise be, under his eye.

